# Nassahegan RAW - 8/20/08



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet ride today!  We did a somewhat unconventional loop (at least for us), but it worked out pretty good.  It started off through the cemetery twisties where I immediately blew of the proposed 75% effort ride for Grassi's sake.  I was going at probably more like 90% speed through there and waiting up occasionally, especially at trail intersections.  Grassi was doing a good job staying fairly close to us.  When we got back to the fire road we took the section that goes south to cross 69 and go into the Session's woods area.  We set a pretty decent pace through there with a few full out sprints thrown in.  Then we did B-street in reverse and sessioned going up the ledge area a bit before continuing on to the twisties back to Scoville.  One I got in there I got into a rhythm and starting hauling ass, the idea of 75% was now a distant memory as we went through there faster than ever, more like 110%.  I led for a good portion of it with Greg right on my tail, until I tried to shoulder check a tree and he passed me right before the real narrow trees.  I then chased him through the next section where I shouldered another tree (with the other shoulder) but I didn't get knocked off the bike for that one and was able to keep him in my sights until we stopped at the next intersection.  We only had to wait a few minutes for Grassi (Jeff was pretty close to us already).  From there it was only a short ride back to Scoville where we finished the ride due to the darkness setting in.  Chris made that last log pile on the way out, which is awesome.

I think Chris is really getting the hang of things and seems to be having a good time.  I know I did tonight.  Thanks for the great ride and company guys! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Great time gents.  Def enjoying myself in the woods.  I had fun on some of those easy downhills.  Less on the brake.  The pace was good.  I was def huffing at a few points.  The legs were a bit fatigues towards the end as well.  Hitting that stack of logs was sweet.  

The bike issue is a perplexing one.  I don't think I can get tossed around much longer....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2008)

Another great ride tonight with you guys. Great job by Chris for keeping up as good as he did with the equipment he had, picking mtb up pretty quick.

I was on the loaner bike tonight(Rize 1 carbon) and Greg pretty much summed t up the best, the thing is a rocket. Weighs low 20lbs and the only dead weight was the rider. Took a bit of fine tuning to dial it in, but thanks to Greg for twisting a few things we found a good set up. I think I could get use to this real quick, too bad I can't see spending $3800 on a bike. I will be sure to get out some more on it before I have to give it back


I don't know what is wrong with he GPS track, but I think the low battery has something to do with it. It shows 90% of our route, then it has a straight line going into bristol. Anyways when I cut that off it it says we did 4.3 miles(of what it recorded) at and average of 4.4 mph. Also when I go to load it at CF it show the 12 mile straightline so I deleted it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Bummer that the GPS didn't work.  Well we know it was a solid 10-11 mile ride with a 8-9MPH average speed, so that's all that counts.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

What an absolutely perfect evening to ride. Cool and dry. Trails at Nass are in perfect shape again. Brian outlined the route well. Sorry Chris for blowing off the 75% plan, but I think just letting you pull up the rear and stopping at merges worked out great. I didn't feel slowed down at all.

Jeef's loaner: Holy crap. I thought I had a pretty nice bike, but that thing is truly radical. I agree with Brian that you should really take that thing out as much as possible. Incredible to have a chance to ride a high end carbon bike like that. A rocket, no doubt.

Chris did fantastic tonight. I thought I had the headset on the old Trek pretty dialed, but that sucker was all loosened up when I got home. :lol: I recall that happening a lot way back when I used to ride that bike regularly. JP's problem now.  But seriously, Chris kept up just fine and the waits were negligible. He was a trooper insisting us to go with shorter breaks than we got. Cleared that log pile at the end of the ride and also rolled the little drop he OTB's on last time. Nice job. The learning curve is steep I told you!

Brian's pace through the final set of twisties was approaching ludicrous speed. That was fun. I think we need to start riding like that all the time now! All in all, one of the best RAWs thus far. I was psyched to take the little bridge in the cemetery twisties without much thought as well as clearing the B Street ledge going up, as did Brian and Jeff pretty much. Glad you like MTBing Chris. And we apologize in advance for the seemingly inevitable dent it's going to make into your wallet. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> and also rolled the little drop he OTB's on last time.



I didn't even realize that was the same drop.  Funny.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian's pace through the final set of twisties was approaching ludicrous speed. That was fun. I think we need to start riding like that all the time now! All in all, one of the best RAWs thus far. I was psyched to take the little bridge in the cemetery twisties without much thought as well as clearing the B Street ledge going up, as did Brian and Jeff pretty much. Glad you like MTBing Chris. And we apologize in advance for the seemingly inevitable dent it's going to make into your wallet. :lol:



Thanks man, that was a blast ripping through there, especially with the failing light.  I'll have no problem riding at that pace more often. 

Yeah, sorry Chris...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks man, that was a blast ripping through there, especially with the failing light.  I'll have no problem riding at that pace more often.
> 
> Yeah, sorry Chris...



No worries.  If I was more technically sound I would have had you guys in my sights.  Distant, but in my sights.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Jeff sent me the GPX file which was incomplete. I merged it with a section from another ride. The elevation profile is screwy, but the track is correct:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=460

Map: http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=460&w=0

So 4.6 miles which is over 50% longer than Chris first ride. Nice job!


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like another great ride!  Can't say I'm sorry I missed the "ludicrous speed" though.    All that matters is you had fun, right?

WTG, Grassi, on getting over that log pile!  Sounds like you're picking this up FAST!  Before you know it, they'll have talked you into a new bike.  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Jeff sent me the GPX file which was incomplete. I merged it with a section from another ride. The elevation profile is screwy, but the track is correct:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=460
> 
> ...



Thanks for getting the track cleaned up and posted. Guess I need to read some instructions on doing these things:grin:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 21, 2008)

Funny that you posted the ludicrous speeds on your ride tonight.
Kris and I met up for our RAW, thinking that we'd do the short loop at Pathways then go do some practice obstacles.  We had so much fun on the short loop we did it twice, and since we didn't have any newbs with us, we ripped it out at an average of 8.6.
Lots of Whoooo Hooooo's!
Man-O-Man that was fun!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds like another great ride!  Can't say I'm sorry I missed the "ludicrous speed" though.    All that matters is you had fun, right?
> 
> WTG, Grassi, on getting over that log pile!  Sounds like you're picking this up FAST!  Before you know it, they'll have talked you into a new bike.  :lol:



sev, im already talking myself into a new bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe I'll dig around and post up some nice bike links to push you over the edge.

You should of took me up on the offer to take my loaner for a spin last night, you probably would of decided to walk back instead of riding the old Trek out last night


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a large red scrape/bruise/whatever on each of my shoulders from hitting those trees at ludicrous speed.  I think I was starting to see plaid.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have a large red scrape/bruise/whatever on each of my shoulders from hitting those trees at ludicrous speed.  I think I was starting to see plaid.



I don't believe you let Greg beat you through there


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I don't believe you let Greg beat you through there



Me either!  Next time those trees get in my way I'll have to show em who's boss and knock them over.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> sev, im already talking myself into a new bike.





o3jeff said:


> Maybe I'll dig around and post up some nice bike links to push you over the edge.



Time for a "find Grassi a bike" thread. :lol:


----------

